# Soap cutter review... Totally WASTED my money.



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

So after waiting two long weeks meanwhile my 10 soap loafs are getting harder and harder... I finally got my cutter today only to be grossly disappointed :twisted: im so upset I could just throw it out the window.

It's no wonder they barely show you any pictures  of the cutter before you buy it. I got it today all bubble wrapped nicely. First thing I noticed was the strings arent the smooth guitar strings like my other one has. they are textured so i didnt like that right off the bat. I sat down to tighten the strings because they came all loose. I know what kind of tightness is good for cutting my soaps and well, I couldnt even get close to that range before the **** wire broke. Trust me, it wasnt even that tight, it's the bad design that doesnt allow for even tightening so just ONE wire gets tight while the rest stay loose (to a degree). So after spending a half hour and ripping a nail I finally got it put back together and ready to cut. 

Still too lose but i didnt want to risk breaking another wire. I put on one of my softest logs I made last night on the cutter (for one its too short to even cut through a whole log) but what i noticed next really sucked! The cutter wont even clear my 3" soap log! So I scooted it toward the center without any support of the side so now I have to worry about these round logs not cutting straight, a problem that dosent exhist with my other cutter. I cut through it but it was a joke, The design is so bad that the log starts to roll and there's no where to put your hands to even help it along. I didnt achieve a clean cut and the last crappy thing is that once you barely cut through, your soaps are pratically stuck in the cutter because ther's no room to get them out! I am totally discusted. Now I need to go spend another $150 after shipping and get one from Bud on Etsy, meanwhile waiting another two weeks for arrival at best. Im going to try to send this back, if they dont agree then I will never give them my business again. thank you for allowing me to vent. I DO NOT recommend this cutter unless you need kindling to start a fire.


----------



## ruby61 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ahh that really stinks!  So sorry.   I too want one from bud and been  drooling  or months over his cutter.  Return it and threaten to notify etsy of his shoddy merchandise.  Did you use paypal?  Paypal is usually pretty fair of returning items and returning your money though sometimes it takes awhile.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 5, 2013)

I wonder if you'd mind saying where you got it...


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

ruby61 said:


> Ahh that really stinks!  So sorry.   I too want one from bud and been  drooling  or months over his cutter.  Return it and threaten to notify etsy of his shoddy merchandise.  Did you use paypal?  Paypal is usually pretty fair of returning items and returning your money though sometimes it takes awhile.


 I bought it through soap-making-resource. I cant recall if I used Paypal. I just left an email explaining the situation. It really sucks because I have all these soap logs that really need cutting, they are just getting harder and harder. I was so looking forward to spending a quiet night cutting soap and sharing pictures. :yawn:


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. It really sounds like a miserable pain in your butt. Can you please tell us the name of this cutter or post a picture so we don't make the same mistake?

I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

absolutely! Here it is *grumbles*


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> I'm so sorry. It really sounds like a miserable pain in your butt. Can you please tell us the name of this cutter or post a picture so we don't make the same mistake?
> 
> I hope you can get your money back.


 I hope so too. I cant afford to make another mistake like this.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hiss the faulty contraption!


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

I really hope that you can get your money back.  I am sorry that you had such a terrible experience.  Thank you for sharing though and letting other people be warned about it.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

Badger said:


> I really hope that you can get your money back.  I am sorry that you had such a terrible experience.  Thank you for sharing though and letting other people be warned about it.


 Your welcome, I didnt want to rant but I wanted you all to know my experience so you dont have to go through it EVER lol! I just ordered the one I shoud have ordered to begin with from Bud on Etsy. It says it could take up to 1-2 weeks to ship so that is disappointing because I need it nooooow! I thought waiting 3 weeks to cut my soaps was testing my patience. I cant imagine waiting another 2+ weeks. They will be rocks by then :sad:


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 5, 2013)

Well good luck getting a hold of anyone over there. I ordered my soap beveler from them a week ago and no shipping notification and no return email asking the status of my order. Oh and the [email protected] is apparently an invalid email account, so don't try it.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear you went through this. I wondered about that one, I didn't like it because the cut pieces are off center. It seems weird that it doesn't go all the way to the end. They better give you your money back. In the meantime, would it be a huge waste to cut your soaps on your other cutter? It's not ideal but would it be better then maybe not being able to cut through them at all when your new new cutter arrives?  *hugs*


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Well good luck getting a hold of anyone over there. I ordered my soap beveler from them a week ago and no shipping notification and no return email asking the status of my order. Oh and the [email protected] is apparently an invalid email account, so don't try it.


 Are you serious? When I placed my order, a whole week went by before it said "shipped" i was like what's the hold up? Then another week before I actually recieved it. If I dont hear back from anyone by tomorrow night, I will resort to calling the number provided. *sigh*


----------



## twinmom (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry about your cutter.  I don't know what you were using before but your soaps looked wonderful and the same width.  Is it possible to use the old one so your soaps are not too hard to cut? I know it's extremely difficult to wait for Bud to make the cutter, I was a soaping fool and had to wait and wait.   My fault- I should have ordered much sooner bu,t like you didnt want to spend the $$$.  I love my cutter from Bud.  You won't be disappointed


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, I ordered a small order of stuff from him and it took *forever* to get here.  It took so long, in fact, that I filed thru paypal for a refund!  I emailed him several times with absolutely no response and then...the emails wouldn't even go thru.  I contacted paypal and filed a non-receipt claim in which the seller has x amount of days to give them a tracking number.  Well, apparently Im not the only one he doesn't respond to because he never filed the tracking number so I got my money back...and weeks later my package arrived.

Im sorry your cutter is a piece of junk.  It looks really cool in the pic, too bad it's non functional!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> So sorry to hear you went through this. I wondered about that one, I didn't like it because the cut pieces are off center. It seems weird that it doesn't go all the way to the end. They better give you your money back. In the meantime, would it be a huge waste to cut your soaps on your other cutter? It's not ideal but would it be better then maybe not being able to cut through them at all when your new new cutter arrives?  *hugs*


 Thank you ((hugs back))  ya, its a weird design all around. I had a gutt feeling about it because they dont show real detailed pictures of what you are getting. Im gonna go out to the garage and grab my original handmade cutter. It has a one inch stopping point on it, I just have to cut with a knife which I really dont like because it sticks. I think I will have to resort to it because I really dont want to cut them in 1 1/4" because that would totally defeat the purpose of making them smaller. Im gonna grab the other one right now and give it a shot.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 5, 2013)

It does look nice and it really is a shame it's not a good cutter. Don't you hate it when you buy something with just that tiny little inkling in the back of your mind that says "don't do it, it's no good" and that stupid inkling ends up being right? I've wanted a tank cutter for a while and once I get a bigger mold I'm going to have to break down and get one (ack! the $$$) but I also want that guillotine cutter from Bud too. I'd love to do some fairs etc and have my CP soaps all pre-cut and wrapped and cut M&P on site with that guillotine cutter. I think it would be a good show lol.


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

I really hope that the mold and cutter that I ordered from Etsy work out better... *frets*


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

I wish I could get one, too.  I've run into some problems with the one I have.  Unless I have flat tops on my soap, it's almost impossible to get an even cut


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> It does look nice and it really is a shame it's not a good cutter. Don't you hate it when you buy something with just that tiny little inkling in the back of your mind that says "don't do it, it's no good" and that stupid inkling ends up being right? I've wanted a tank cutter for a while and once I get a bigger mold I'm going to have to break down and get one (ack! the $$$) but I also want that guillotine cutter from Bud too. I'd love to do some fairs etc and have my CP soaps all pre-cut and wrapped and cut M&P on site with that guillotine cutter. I think it would be a good show lol.


 Yes, I should have gone with my gut. Only reason why I ordered this one was because if my order totalled over $200 I got free shipping. Bud's was the same price plus $20 to ship. Now if im lucky to be able to send it back, i'm sure it will cost at least $20 to return ship it. I've looked at the tank but I think I like buds for the cheaper price  oh well, a lesson learned the hard way...


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

Badger said:


> I really hope that the mold and cutter that I ordered from Etsy work out better... *frets*


 I'm sure it will. I have another one of his and I like it. Shame on me for cheating lol!


----------



## danahuff (Apr 6, 2013)

LOVE Bud's cutter. Hope you can get your money back.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ugh.  I'm so sorry   I hope that they will either send a replacement or return your money on it.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 6, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Ugh.  I'm so sorry   I hope that they will either send a replacement or return your money on it.


 I have not even heard back from anyone yet. I guess I will have to be the squeeky wheel that gets oiled. I will NOT be had!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

I finally got an email, Alex was gracious and apologetic and is willing to give me a refund! YAY!!!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 9, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> I finally got an email, Alex was gracious and apologetic and is willing to give me a refund! YAY!!!



Yay for refunds! Did you order the cutter from Bud yet?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Yay for refunds! Did you order the cutter from Bud yet?


 I sure did, the same night i got the other one. I have currently 9 soap logs in need of cutting, the oldest being over 3 weeks :Kitten Love: which brings me to this question... does anyone know if soap cures at the same rate when its in a log form vs. cut bars? I figure they would DRY faster being cut of course but what about the cure time? I wonder if that will be affected because by the time I actually get those cut, they will be a month old lol! I figure they will be ready to use by then but im thinking i will let them sit a while longer before trying to sell...


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2013)

I am so glad to hear that you are getting a refund on your cutter and that the person was apologetic for giving you something you couldn't use.  I wish I had an answer for your question about cure times.  I would think  that it would take longer to cure as a log also, but I am really not sure... hmmm roblem:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

Badger said:


> I am so glad to hear that you are getting a refund on your cutter and that the person was apologetic for giving you something you couldn't use.  I wish I had an answer for your question about cure times.  I would think  that it would take longer to cure as a log also, but I am really not sure... hmmm roblem:


 Thanks! i forgive him now since he was so nice. i think i have to wait longer too. I did cut into a 3 week old log and it was quite soft still in the center. I will cure them longer just to make sure they are hard and have time to develop a nice rich lather. it's amazing the difference in lather and hardness it makes when they are allowed to cure for over 4 weeks. I find the best results are when bars are cured for 5 to 6 weeks and longer. I used to think that 3 to 4 weeks was plenty (because i was impatient) but now I consider those babies still... 6 weeks at least for me now, otherwise people wont be seeing the true potential of a perfectly "ripe' bar of soap lol! call me weird.


----------



## Badger (Apr 9, 2013)

I am pretty impatient, but right now I have enough soap around the apartment, that I have plenty to experiment with and figure out how long I want to cure it for after some testing with the soap that I have here


----------



## nebetmiw (Apr 9, 2013)

When I ordered from Bud I got my cutter in shorter time than was posted.  Hope you get as lucky.  I love my cutter from him.  Very sturdy and easy to clean too.  Bud is the best.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 9, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> When I ordered from Bud I got my cutter in shorter time than was posted.  Hope you get as lucky.  I love my cutter from him.  Very sturdy and easy to clean too.  Bud is the best.


 He IS the best! we are lucky to have him


----------



## hoegarden (Apr 11, 2013)

It seems to me now that Soap-making-resources is not having a good reputation for alot of things.


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 11, 2013)

hoegarden said:


> It seems to me now that Soap-making-resources is not having a good reputation for alot of things.


 
Now isn't that odd, I have never had a problem with s-m-r.  Maybe his business is growing too fast and he cannot keep up.  Time for delegation.


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 11, 2013)

That blows about the cutter, but yay for refunds and for a new cutter from Bud!  I will be buying one from him .. someday .. first I need to buy a canopy for my farmer's markets this year 

I have a single bar cutter from Symphony Scents.  It was only $20.  Works great for me, takes me 2-3 minutes to slice up a loaf of freshly made soap.  It's still possible to cut a wonky bar, but it's a lot better than trying to eyeball it with a chef's knife or something.


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

I really want a guillotine cutter   My etsy shop sales have pretty much stopped.  I was going so good there for a while and it funded all my soap making endeavors.  Bummer....I think the economy is catching up with the people who endulge on etsy!  Everything I sell are "wants" and not "needs".


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that your sales on Etsy have stopped :-(  That has to be discouraging.  I hope they pick up again for you!


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

Me too Badger, it was a nice income   Here's the last thing I sold....I do have to restock though, I am getting pretty low and I only have one purse left (those were probably my best sellers).


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow, those are some wild shoes!


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol thanks Badge   I make all kinds!  Walking Dead and Star Wars and my best sellers.


----------



## Badger (Apr 11, 2013)

You *made* those?!  Wow!! Those are incredible!


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't actually make the shoes...that would be a "feet" LOL I couldn't resist!  I modpodge them with the theme people want


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 11, 2013)

christinak said:


> I don't actually make the shoes...that would be a "feet" LOL I couldn't resist!  I modpodge them with the theme people want


 These are awesome!!! I would personally break an ankle trying to wear something like this but I know many who wear shoes like this all the time!! These would sell fantastic in SEATTLE!!! You are talented!! :razz:


----------



## christinak (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Christine   Seattle sounds like the coolest place on earth.  Wish I could leave NY....UGH.


----------



## TeriDk (Apr 12, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> I bought it through soap-making-resource. I cant recall if I used Paypal. I just left an email explaining the situation. It really sucks because I have all these soap logs that really need cutting, they are just getting harder and harder. I was so looking forward to spending a quiet night cutting soap and sharing pictures. :yawn:



I bought their cutter, which was claimed to be the best.  It was junk.  I tried to return it after the wires broke.  I never got a response from Steve.  I do not do buy from them.  And yeah, I'm stuck with a worthless cutter and out a bunch of money.  I ended up buying a tank and it rocks!  I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

christinak said:


> Thanks Christine   Seattle sounds like the coolest place on earth.  Wish I could leave NY....UGH.


 It IS awesome, I just went there yesterday to the Virginia Mason hospital to get a consult on a hearing aid device called BAHA. It's actually anchored to your scull and a microphone connects onto it that picks uo soundwaves to your good ear. My surgery left me permanately deaf in my right ear so... looking for a solution. Not sure i am going to commit to that yet. 

Anyway, Seattle is so full of culture, no matter who you are, your gonna fit in


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

TeriDk said:


> I bought their cutter, which was claimed to be the best.  It was junk.  I tried to return it after the wires broke.  I never got a response from Steve.  I do not do buy from them.  And yeah, I'm stuck with a worthless cutter and out a bunch of money.  I ended up buying a tank and it rocks!  I hope you can get your money back.


 Thanks for your experience. They said they would refund my money and I have already sent it off, so they better! lol, it was the worst investment ive made to date... JUNK!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 12, 2013)

christinak said:


> Thanks Christine   Seattle sounds like the coolest place on earth.  Wish I could leave NY....UGH.



LOL my friend just moved _from_ Seattle to NYC. She loves it here.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 12, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> It IS awesome, I just went there yesterday to the Virginia Mason hospital to get a consult on a hearing aid device called BAHA. It's actually anchored to your scull and a microphone connects onto it that picks uo soundwaves to your good ear. My surgery left me permanately deaf in my right ear so... looking for a solution. Not sure i am going to commit to that yet.
> 
> Anyway, Seattle is so full of culture, no matter who you are, your gonna fit in



Hey did ya learn any ASL? I am moderately fluent.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> Hey did ya learn any ASL? I am moderately fluent.


 I havent really, i tried to learn reading lips if It was too loud to hear and Im no good at that. I pretty much just go by the basics, a smile, a frown, a knod, a point...if it calls for it. I can hear, just at 50%, so noisy situations especially are difficult to deal with. I hate it!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 12, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> I havent really, i tried to learn reading lips if It was too loud to hear and Im no good at that. I pretty much just go by the basics, a smile, a frown, a knod, a point...if it calls for it. I can hear, just at 50%, so noisy situations especially are difficult to deal with. I hate it!



wow, that sucks. Ya should learn some, ya never know when it might come in handy. I use it with my friends at the bar  for karaoke night. LOL It's convenient.


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

I know bits and pieces of ASL, I would love to be able to practice more and become better at it.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 12, 2013)

Badger said:


> I know bits and pieces of ASL, I would love to be able to practice more and become better at it.


 I remember a few things from elementary school but thats it lol, its always nice when you can do it with someone else :yawn: I cant imagine my BF wanting to practice with me lol, he knows "rock on" "hang loose" and the bird but thats it


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 12, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> I remember a few things from elementary school but thats it lol, its always nice when you can do it with someone else :yawn: I cant imagine my BF wanting to practice with me lol, he knows "rock on" "hang loose" and the bird but thats it



LOL I am keeping semi-fluent by watching 'Switched at Birth' on ABCFamily. It goes fast, but most times I can figure out what they are saying before the subtitles pop up.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 12, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> That blows about the cutter, but yay for refunds and for a new cutter from Bud!  I will be buying one from him .. someday .. first I need to buy a canopy for my farmer's markets this year
> 
> I have a single bar cutter from Symphony Scents.  It was only $20.  Works great for me, takes me 2-3 minutes to slice up a loaf of freshly made soap.  It's still possible to cut a wonky bar, but it's a lot better than trying to eyeball it with a chef's knife or something.



That's the one I currently have and it works pretty well.  Hopefully I will be able to justify the cost of buying a better cutter in the not too distant future!


----------

